# Bettas aren't breeding... !! :0



## kobietta (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay, so i was trying to breed bettas, about a month or two ago, and they would not breed. The mail is a Blue Short Tail, and the Female is a Crowntail. They did not breed at all. The Male did not make a bubble nest big enough, so i just decided to let the female out, and they still did nothing. They're both aggresive, but they didn't fight, and my tank set up was : styrofoam cup on the left, some plants on the right. That's all. Am I doing anything wrong?? It was a ten gallon tank filled almost half way, and i didn't put a filter in because none of my filters would reach that low, and there was a heater. I would change the water when some food fell down, and add a little more water. Now they are in bowls, and I want to try again, but i think they got to use to each other. Strange thing is that the female started making bubbles, not a lot, just a little. But i know she's a female becuase i can her stomach and it has lot's of eggs in it!! Do you guys think i should buy a new male for her?? Help!!


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Do you know how old the male betta is? If it is over 18 months it may not be suitable to breed. I just have an air stone in my 10 gallon and also a tank divider between the male and female when they're not mating. Usually that works so he can see her and start with the bubble nest. If not, I will put her in a large vase so he can see her more clearly. I feed them well,(frozen blood worm) and make sure there's no gravel on his side so he has easy access to the eggs when they fall. My male doesn't build that great of a bubble nest but he manages to make a pretty decent one last minute when they mate.


----------



## Allie72 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sometimes they just don't like each other. Not all betta want to breed with just anyone.  Like people I guess lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

although i haven't bred bettas for over 30 years and it is possible i guess for them to have evolved to need more sophisticated equipment and procedures;here is what i used to do..
bare 10 gallon tank with heater and sponge filter.keep the male and female apart and feed well for a week or so.get a 4" clay flower pot with a chunk knocked out of the top rim..big enough for the female to get into.
cut your styro in half from top to bottom.place it in the tank..water temp should be about 82F....
put the pot in the tank;upside down..put the male in the tank...get a clean glass 1 quart jar(miracle whip jars are perfect..fill it with water from the tank.put the female in the jar.
let them go from there.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ive been feeding my bettas heavily but they wont spawn. This morning, my male had blown a little bit of bubbles but that was it. Their in a pretty good size plastic container with some plastic wrap for the nest. I have some plants in it. what should i do?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

is the temperature 80-82 degrees?..have you separated from the male?


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep...sounds like they don't like each other. Do you have another female? If you do, put that one in w/ the same male betta and see what happens.

Caring for Betta Fish


----------

